# This. Board. Is. GORGEOUS! Board porn pictures attached.



## keegan (Apr 18, 2013)

Jesus, Dave. This is like a piece of furniture! I don't even want to cut on it, just display it like the art that it is! Simply stunning on the eyes, and unbelievably smooth on the fingertips. Silky, almost? Impeccable construction, sanding, corners... just, wow. These photos don't start to do it justice. 

Its a walnut board, and I asked Dave for a "high-contrast" look, hence the pieces with lighter colored wood. 

Listen people, this will last for decades. Well worth the price and the wait. Dave is The Man and does superior work. 

THANK YOU DAVE! 



















-Keegan, Los Angeles

ps. Knife featured is one of Jon's (Japanese Knife Imports), Gesshin Ginga 240 white. Killer.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow. Looks great. I really like the lighter pieces. I need to get me a Dave board soon


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice! Love the contrast.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 19, 2013)

Great looking board!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice score, Keegan!


----------



## gic (Apr 19, 2013)

How can you bare to cut on it, it's too beautiful - hang it on your wall??!!


----------



## toddnmd (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautiful work--love the grain, pattern, and contrast!


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 19, 2013)

gic said:


> How can you bare to cut on it, it's too beautiful - hang it on your wall??!!



Over the last 8ish years I've come to believe that the only thing more beautiful than a well-made tool are the signs of joyful use on it. I think that's one of the reasons so many folks here love patina on carbon.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 19, 2013)

Not bad for a first time making a board. You'll never last in this business, Mr. Board Smith...if that is even your real name! :newhere:


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 19, 2013)

Everybody was Smith, Brown and Jones before they all started stealing horses and had to change their names.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 19, 2013)

The BoardSMITH said:


> Everybody was Smith, Brown and Jones before they all started stealing horses and had to change their names.


that doesn't sound like a denial....at all.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 19, 2013)

I think you should send it back because there are variations in the grain pattern. Or just demand a refund and keep the defective board...........


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow, beautiful board! Oh, and you need to buy some more knives... :hungry:


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!! What does a board like this cost?


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 19, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> Beautiful!!!!! What does a board like this cost?




http://theboardsmith.com/catalog.htm


----------



## TamanegiKin (Apr 19, 2013)

Stunning beautiful board


----------



## keegan (May 3, 2014)

Just a little follow up, as I've had this board for a year. Holy hell is it beautiful. I get compliments on it all the time. Because of the beauty, it's main function has morphed from cutting board to photo backdrop! I make handmade leather wallets and such, and use it for most of my photography. Consequently I've been avoiding cutting on it! But recently I've resolved to put it to its intended use. A little wear will only add to the charm. A friend: "Is that a cutting board backdrop, that is the most beautiful and perfect thing I've ever seen!" HA! Pic attached.


----------



## Matus (May 3, 2014)

That board os absolutely stunning - period.


----------



## Erilyn75 (May 5, 2014)

I agree, stunning!


----------



## Mandrake (May 8, 2014)

My Cherry 18x24 arrived yesterday, and it is gorgeous. Back to that in a sec. Just to harken to another thread, and so there is some transparency on expectations, this was ordered in very early January. One email was answered, two were not - but one was when Boardsmith was down (ill, IIRC). And if I'd cared more urgently, I'd have called. In any case, the order to delivery time was a bit over 4 months. 

As someone mentioned, perhaps he is becoming the Kramer of the board business. Order now, if you have the itch.

It was well worth the wait is the bottom line. It is a thing of beauty. And so great to have something handmade (and in the US). I got cherry b/c it is the softest of his woods, and also I like the reddishness of it, which accidentally matches my kitchen. I could post a photo, but it really does look like the products on the Boardsmith's pages. They tell the truth: http://theboardsmith.com/product-category/black-cherry-butchers-block/ The swooshes back and forth are there, just as I was hoping/expecting. Gotta love things by crafts people at the top of their game and who are also tops in any given field. This board is excellent.

PS: it's going to be scary to use it the first time - but then, that's building 'patina'!


----------



## Bigdaddyb (May 10, 2014)

Good heavens!!


Vegetarians, and their Hezbollah-like splinter faction, the vegans ... are the enemy of everything good and decent in the human spirit. &#8213; Anthony Bourdain


----------



## glestain (May 10, 2014)

I have 14x18 maple. I like it. But...my wife told me it is to heavy for her moving one place to clean...


----------



## WildBoar (May 10, 2014)

We clean our boards in place (on the counter); no need to move if it is heavy for her.


----------



## glestain (May 11, 2014)

Don't you need to flush it with water? Or you just use wet cloth to wipe it?
I am trying to fit this near the sink. Worry it is to wet for the board, or unintention of putting wet plates on top of it for a while...


----------



## Matus (May 11, 2014)

I personally only was the board that I use to cut raw meat and fish. That one gets washed properly and then wiped. But the other board that I use for vegetables gets only wet-wiped and then is left to dry. I have rubber feet on both of them so I do not have to worry that the board would be in prolonged contact with water. And I use board butter regularly (when the board is dry, of course).

Near the sink may not be the best place as the board will probably get splashed-on too often.


----------



## WildBoar (May 11, 2014)

we have one board next to a sink. If it gets splashed I wipe it off pretty promptly. If I'm not there, the wife often leaves the water on it. I leep the boards oiled pretty well, so it has not resulted in a problem (this particular board has been in daily use for 3 years now).

For cleaning, I wipe them down with wet paper towels and then dry them off. We do not use the boards for raw meat or fish, but if we did I would still clean them in place (but would use more than just water).


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jun 29, 2014)

Recently got a small 12x18 cherry and couldn't be happier. I love it! Use it only for vegetables though and oil it religiously. Thank you Dave!


----------



## johnstoc (Oct 5, 2014)

Beautiful board! Have been contemplating one of these for a while now...


----------

